# tapetech bazooka repair



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

hey guys nice forums got a bazooka repair question if anyone can help me 

The bazooka is only 6 months old and everything seems to run great except its leaving a dry spot starting about 3 inches into the tape and extending for about 2 inches before it starts the mud again. It is exceptionally noticable on angles. I have run multiple bazooka's before now without issue so I don't think its my technique. After replacing the cable and adjusting a few things nothing I do seems to have any effect. my next guess at this point is the chain may be stretched or the axle bearing but I really don't want to dive in there on a guess. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## savant (Dec 15, 2007)

If the cable's there, I wouldn't think of replacing it. Are you certain you're always using the right size tape?


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

ya I've been using the same tape for about 4 years i'm certain its an adjustment issue somewhere its just the sympton is so specific and constant that there has to be something I'm missing.


----------



## savant (Dec 15, 2007)

Most (if not all ) auto tapers have a little bean on a spring-loaded bar that rides against the teeth of the traction wheel. this keeps the cable from recoiling back down. (unwinding) if you have 3" of mud, it may be from your rolling it (as you should) while advancing, after a cut. then as you are walking to the next joint, the sneaky little guy is leting the piston roll back when you aren't watching.


----------



## savant (Dec 15, 2007)

I use USG tape. It's the only thing available from the big boxes and the local gypsum supplier. I have had occasions where We've received the shorter rolls that are 2" wide, instead of the longer, 2-1/16"wide rolls. An apprentice will use it for some hand taping, and then the confusion sets in. Once the sticker is off, who knows how long it was? Holding a tape measure to every roll handed to you gets old pretty quick.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Ya, mine does the same fricken thing especially when the mud is thicker. I have to run the my mud thinner and advance the mud just a little more than any other bazooka or it will have the same dry spot a few inches from the start of the tape.
I called Drywall Master and told them of the problem I was having and the had me send it in for them to try and of course they sent it back saying nothing was wrong with it. 

What type of plunger does your tube have? The old school type with wheels or the flat plunger kind?


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

the flat plunger kind yours?

edit: the thing is it worked great when i first got it so something has gotten out of whack I'm almost starting to think its a clutch issue


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello guys,,, Bazookas can be a real headache sometimes, sho nuff

Ive been using a drywall master , but recently bought a columbia, love it BTW. Anyway, the columbia has an adjustable clicker brake (the little pin and bean mentioned easlier). Just as the other guy mentioned, when it is too lose, it will let the plunger recede a little causing that dry spot exactly like your finding. If your technique is fine then the only thing that can cause your problem is the plunger not staying pressed tight to the the mud.And that is caused by the plunger sliding or slipping. If your tube is a new one, it problly has an agjustable clicker brake, tighten it up and see if it solves the problem. if it doesn't have an adjustable brake, you can bend the pin, forcing the bean tighter to the wheel. 

good luck and lets know how it works.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Captain, that's too easy so it can't be that! 

If it is I owe you a beer or 10.:thumbup:


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I've had the same thing with my Tape Tech. I just adjust or replace that little rod with the bean. Takes care of it every time. Too easy... this time.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Brockster said:


> Captain, that's too easy so it can't be that!
> 
> If it is I owe you a beer or 10.:thumbup:


Try this, after you run a flat, hold your taper straight up,(with the head pointing to the ceiling) slam it downward at the floor(remember to stop before it hits,,LOL), kinda like your trying to shake the plunger out the bottom. Then run another flat, that will tell you if your plunger is sliding . 

Sounds to me like that is whats happening to you.


----------



## brandonhunter (Dec 18, 2007)

More than likely it is the "clicker ball" brake like the others were saying, but it may also be tyhat the toothed wheel that runs on the wall and brake is worn too. I have also had this problem when certain guys prime their tapers by turning the little aluminum rectangle on the side instead of priming by running the wheels on the wall for a few inches(this is a horizontal, versus vertical prime) I have worked as a drywall taping tool repair man for more than three years and have seen this hundreds of times.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

brandonhunter said:


> More than likely it is the "clicker ball" brake like the others were saying, but it may also be tyhat the toothed wheel that runs on the wall and brake is worn too. I have also had this problem when certain guys prime their tapers by turning the little aluminum rectangle on the side instead of priming by running the wheels on the wall for a few inches(this is a horizontal, versus vertical prime) I have worked as a drywall taping tool repair man for more than three years and have seen this hundreds of times.


Makes sense as I am one of those guys to manually prime instead of marking up my walls with bazooka tracks. 

Stick around Brandon because we can use advice from a techy around here...
Where do you work?


----------



## hutch04 (Sep 2, 2007)

when you cut the paper do you pull down and let go real fast??


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

We have had the same problem with our tape-tech when we first got it 2 years ago.

I found that if the tape was advanced to far after a cut, the leading edge was dry, I advance the tape just enough to show itself and then run the wheels on the opposing wall seam approximatly 2 inches back and into the corner. 

this allows the outgoing mud to grab the tape and feed it onto the wheel just as the head hits the corner. No more dry spots.

I have not had dry spots after this adjustment unles there is air pumped into the tube.

I agree that you should not turn hand prime the head. Instead run the head down the seam where it will be covered anyway


----------



## savant (Dec 15, 2007)

hutch, the only reason to pull jarringly fast when cutting is if your blade is getting dull. if your tape is jamming when cutting, and is wrinkled, it is because the razor is pushing the tape. If you are letting the control sleeve snap back, how are you holding it? If you are guiding the control sleeve forward quickly, you run the risk of cracking your magnet, breaking the gooser rod, or tearing the tape with the gooser needle. If you use pyramid blades, this is the risk. if you use single-bevel blades, you also run the risk of a nasty jam on a dull blade. Likely, the reason you think that quick release is necessary is because you're using pyramid blades, and the front bevel is dull, but the back bevel is still, naturally sharper. Try a new blade, or at least flipping it over for now.


----------



## savant (Dec 15, 2007)

*rolly-polly*

dryrocker, do you _not_ _roll the wheels on the wall_ while advancing after a snip?:001_unsure:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Is the cable too long? Maybe the wheels are turning without bringing up the plunger until the tension winds up in that few inches. Another thing I do is prime it well after filling. Alot of times I will get the mud flowing only to have a dry spot a couple of more turns until the slack in the cable is really tight.


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Savant, we roll the head after a cut, i was responding to bockster's comment about manually priming the head and not wanting to mark up his walls with bazooka tracks.

Taper71 - good point, but his taper is 6 months old. It must have come that way from the factory or slipped alittle from the spindle????

A friend of mine uses his taper with his mud alot stiffer than i like it and he has to replace his cable at least twice a year. You guessed it, the stiff mud stretched the cable.


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow tons of good advice thanks everyone. Whats even more ironic is I headed out of town for a week of extreme taping, I decided to forego dealing with my tapetech and just rent an ames, well go figure it did exactly the same thing though not quite as severe. So I was not forced to drive over it with my van:w00t: but just enough for me to sigh a lot more than usual.:wallbash:


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

towertaper-when i contacted ames and showed interest in their tools, i told them that i was more interested in buying than renting. He told me that Ames makes tape-tech and sells those tools to the public. I thought that if Ames were good tools and would stand up to the rental market, then the tape-tech would service me well.
Anyway, no wonder the ames had a similar problem, made by the same people.


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

ya I was aware of that fact but I have used the ames rentals for years and never had this issue in fact one time I had the reverse bean fall right off and the bazooka continued to work beautifully for months after.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I drove to Chicago yesterday to see the Drywall Master factory/shop and to pick up my bazooka and angle heads. That place *is* a finishers toy shop.

Anyhow, A fellow who works there worked for Ames/Tapetech previously and told me the Ames bazooka is different from the Tapetech. He said the Tapetech is made of cheaper components.

The old tech Johny showed me the first Ames Brothers bazooka from the 50's.
It had no tube and was fed like the Aplatech tools. This thing was cool!

BTW, I took my wifes Christmas present down there. A 2008 sandstorm FJ cruiser I got for her friday night. I've got a new project getting that thing off road ready. :sneaky2:


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, would love to see the place, however a two day road trip for me.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

dryrocker27 said:


> Thanks for the info, would love to see the place, however a two day road trip for me.


DrywallMaster bazooka, boxes, angle box, and angle head are teh best and baddest you can buy other than Ames which are not for resale.
NorthStar extendable handles to get a handle on things.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a drywall master taper, the parts are interchangable with tape tech parts. Its a good tool, but can't hold a candle to my columbia taper. But then again, I'm partial to columbia tools, I like their boxes better, cause I use the fat boys, they hold more mud, I can get a 1/3 more footage out of it than I can with my drywall master boxes. I originally bought drywall master tools, but eventually replaced them with columbia, I still have the DM set and use them when the job calls for more than one set running or if I have two jobs going at the same time, they are good tools, just not as good as columbia IMHO


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

towertaper said:


> ya I was aware of that fact but I have used the ames rentals for years and never had this issue in fact one time I had the reverse bean fall right off and the bazooka continued to work beautifully for months after.


No way man!If the bean falls off the weight of the mud will push the piston back.In the 80s or early 90s Ames made a gun that had the brake on the axle inside the wheel.This must have been the gun you had.
Stop renting from Ames.Their rental rates are a rip-off.I rented from Ames for 20 years.When my bill hit $400.00per month for 1 set of tools,I purchased a set of Columbia.Dont know why I waited so long ,They're GREAT!


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Brockster said:


> DrywallMaster bazooka, boxes, angle box, and angle head are teh best and baddest you can buy other than Ames which are not for resale.
> NorthStar extendable handles to get a handle on things.:thumbsup:


 Have you ever used Tape Tech? I have two sets and always wonder if the other is better. I have one set of Blue Line, also. Don't especially like them. I'm a tool geek. I want them all, I guess. My supply house gave me a full set of something. I can't seem to remember the name this minute. They are all red. Anyway, they asked us to try them and let them know what we think after a couple houses. The boxes have a little different design on the bottom to push the mud toward the blade a little better. Looks good, but haven't put them on the wall yet. The bazooka has a couple nice features for comfort. We'll see.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> Have you ever used Tape Tech? I have two sets and always wonder if the other is better. I have one set of Blue Line, also. Don't especially like them. I'm a tool geek. I want them all, I guess. My supply house gave me a full set of something. I can't seem to remember the name this minute. They are all red. Anyway, they asked us to try them and let them know what we think after a couple houses. The boxes have a little different design on the bottom to push the mud toward the blade a little better. Looks good, but haven't put them on the wall yet. The bazooka has a couple nice features for comfort. We'll see.


I've used Tapetech before. One of my helpers had a Tapetech bazooka that had the big sprocket go bad and it was only a year old.

I have a buddy who has the red, different push boxes and hates them. Try them out for us and let us know how they work. I'm always eager to learn something new and I too am a tool geek.

Off Topic here but I am fortunate to have worked with several different guys after I learned how to run tools and do work on my own, and it seems like when you work with different crews you learn new tricks and new tools. Some suck but then again a lot I use all the time.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Are the red some crap from Japan? I keep hearing that. I Also see them on ebay alot. My Drywall Master is my favorite bazooka also. It never lets me down.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> My Drywall Master is my favorite bazooka also. It never lets me down.


If and when it does need a tune up or your angle heads need attention call Drywall Master and ask for "Johnny". $123.00 got my bazooka working great again and new blades and bullets in my 2.5" and 3" angle heads. You can't beat that price.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Brockster said:


> If and when it does need a tune up or your angle heads need attention call Drywall Master and ask for "Johnny". $123.00 got my bazooka working great again and new blades and bullets in my 2.5" and 3" angle heads. You can't beat that price.


Wow, I paid more than twice that from All Wall.
I do like Tape Tech easy roll angle head, but kinda wonder about the boxes. Just seem like they go through blades alot.
Oh, I looked at the red tools. They are Tool Pro. Don't know where they are made. The piece that the blade goes in on the box is plastic. when you change the blade, you get the plastic piece. Umm... not so good, I'm thinking.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> Are the red some crap from Japan? I keep hearing that. I Also see them on ebay alot. My Drywall Master is my favorite bazooka also. It never lets me down.


What about your boxes, Crazy Taper. Do you prefer Drywall Master?


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I have accumulated a few different brands. I bought Tapetech in the beginning-thinking they were the industry standard, {higher priced}. I have found my Drywall Master boxes run the smoothest. They are not all built the same. I also have some Columbia. I use them in a pinch. I guess that says alot about them. I'm not trying to ruffle any Columbia users feathers-but I hate the tube and would love to sell it if I could find someone who liked it. It's only 2 1/2 years old and I may have used it 10 times. I stand by Drywall Master.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> I have accumulated a few different brands. I bought Tapetech in the beginning-thinking they were the industry standard, {higher priced}. I have found my Drywall Master boxes run the smoothest. They are not all built the same. I also have some Columbia. I use them in a pinch. I guess that says alot about them. I'm not trying to ruffle any Columbia users feathers-but I hate the tube and would love to sell it if I could find someone who liked it. It's only 2 1/2 years old and I may have used it 10 times. I stand by Drywall Master.


Good to hear opinions. I always respect them. Thank you!
What part of the world are you in, CrazyTaper?


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Young drywall stud in northeast OHIO. We are fighting for our drywall lives up here. It always slows around the holidays-that's a given. But the new home outlook is grim. If you're not with RYAN Homes-you're constantly fishing for work. I just finished 20,000' for NASA Glenn. Trying to fill in work gaps around the holidays is frustrating. I can sit-but my guys need the work. I've been throwing them extra hours to help out. I've been in drywall since 1993. I worked for another contractor hourly for 12 years and finally decided at 30 that I didn't need to be surrounded by drug addicts and alcoholics for the rest of my life. The three years on my own have been an adventure to say the least. I don't run an expense account like most contractors around here. I count on gettting paid to fuel my business. I have no business debt-my tools are all paid for , along with the sprayer. I planned my move a long time before I left-that's the key. Good work keeps you afloat in hard times-I just hope I can keep going before my elbow blows out!:w00t:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> Young drywall stud in northeast OHIO. We are fighting for our drywall lives up here. It always slows around the holidays-that's a given. But the new home outlook is grim. If you're not with RYAN Homes-you're constantly fishing for work. I just finished 20,000' for NASA Glenn. Trying to fill in work gaps around the holidays is frustrating. I can sit-but my guys need the work. I've been throwing them extra hours to help out. I've been in drywall since 1993. I worked for another contractor hourly for 12 years and finally decided at 30 that I didn't need to be surrounded by drug addicts and alcoholics for the rest of my life. The three years on my own have been an adventure to say the least. I don't run an expense account like most contractors around here. I count on gettting paid to fuel my business. I have no business debt-my tools are all paid for , along with the sprayer. I planned my move a long time before I left-that's the key. Good work keeps you afloat in hard times-I just hope I can keep going before my elbow blows out!:w00t:


Good for you!! Sounds to me like you are a good man! I hope the best for you. It is tough to keep away from the druggies. Wonder why there are so many in construction, and especially drywall. Everywhere. Doesn't matter what part of the country you're in. I have been in the drywall business all of my life and I think just about all of them have worked for me. We have been very fortunate. We have been steady busy all the time except for the early eighties. I am envious of some of you guys working for other finishers over the years to learn different methods and such. I learned from my Dad and what we learned was self taught. Would like to work with some of you guys even just for a week. I am sure I would be amazed at what I would learn. We are a three man finishing crew behind six hangers. We finish around 550,000 feet a year. And have for as many years as I can count. Hang in there...


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I was taught the 3 coat method , tape -coat, skim, text -sand, a long time ago. It works for low end work -but not in custom homes. I'm only 34 -but I get discouraged often with builders. Three days for a 15,000' house is crazy. I don't care how many men you have. You need the dry time between coats. Does anyone else out there have trouble with anxiety on their off days? Drywall has turned into a LIFESTYLE to me. I find myself trying to make every aspect of my life "PERFECT". It's driving my wife crazy-me being this perfectionist. The house has to be spotless. My truck must be clean. My tools have to be absolutely mud-free. AM I CRAZY???


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

3 days to do a 15,000 board foot place is crazy maybe with 5 guys and some wicked heat but me and my 2 guys average about 15-20,000' a week a little less for more difficult stuff. and I believe in proper drying time's no quick set in the mud here. I also do a full 3 coat's of taping to none of that 2 coat nonsense.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> I have accumulated a few different brands. I bought Tapetech in the beginning-thinking they were the industry standard, {higher priced}. I have found my Drywall Master boxes run the smoothest. They are not all built the same. I also have some Columbia. I use them in a pinch. I guess that says alot about them. I'm not trying to ruffle any Columbia users feathers-but I hate the tube and would love to sell it if I could find someone who liked it. It's only 2 1/2 years old and I may have used it 10 times. I stand by Drywall Master.


Seriously??? I have a drywall master tube that I just had rebuilt from all-wall, even had the sprokets replaced. I'll trade you it for the columbia, I'll even pay the shipping.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> I was taught the 3 coat method , tape -coat, skim, text -sand, a long time ago. It works for low end work -but not in custom homes. I'm only 34 -but I get discouraged often with builders. Three days for a 15,000' house is crazy. I don't care how many men you have. You need the dry time between coats. Does anyone else out there have trouble with anxiety on their off days? Drywall has turned into a LIFESTYLE to me. I find myself trying to make every aspect of my life "PERFECT". It's driving my wife crazy-me being this perfectionist. The house has to be spotless. My truck must be clean. My tools have to be absolutely mud-free. AM I CRAZY???


That's me to a "T", except of course my truck is my office and my house is filled with teenagers, so it is lived in. My tools are clean even when I am using them. I cringe when I hand my bazooka off to someone for a minute knowing they'll get it dirty.
We have an area close by where any and all work is strictly forbidden on Sunday's and I go nuts knowing I'm so close to being finished with the job. That is unless I already planned to snowmobile, street bike or dirt bike that day anyhow, but work is still on my mind.
The last job I was on I had this cop sneak onto the job and scared the Heck out of me on a Sunday evening at about 10pm. I jumped off my lift and cussed him out for sneaking up on me. Nothing worse than thinking your alone in your own little world and someone comes in and scares you!:laughing:


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry towertaper, looks like we derailed another thread.


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> Seriously??? I have a drywall master tube that I just had rebuilt from all-wall, even had the sprokets replaced. I'll trade you it for the columbia, I'll even pay the shipping.


Amen,
Columbia tubes ROCK!:clap:


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> I was taught the 3 coat method , tape -coat, skim, text -sand, a long time ago. It works for low end work -but not in custom homes. I'm only 34 -but I get discouraged often with builders. Three days for a 15,000' house is crazy. I don't care how many men you have. You need the dry time between coats. Does anyone else out there have trouble with anxiety on their off days? Drywall has turned into a LIFESTYLE to me. I find myself trying to make every aspect of my life "PERFECT". It's driving my wife crazy-me being this perfectionist. The house has to be spotless. My truck must be clean. My tools have to be absolutely mud-free. AM I CRAZY???


Relax Crazy,
As you age you will realize there are more important things in life than perfectionism.One of my competitors just lost his wife on Christmas Eve to cancer at age 52.


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

Crazytaper mentioned that he needs time for the mud to dry-

Does anybody run fans to help the mud dry? 

we have about a dozen fans that we spread out thru-out the home and they run from the time we leave till we get back the next morning. The moving air really helps to dry the compound. This is the only way that we have found to ensure the compound dries overnight in spring,fall, and winter. We have no down time.

In the winter-we leave the heaters on a thermostat and they keep the home at a steady 40 degrees. no down time.

Anybody running fans?


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a crew of 20 or so Mexicans spend the night in the house with a case of beans and a keg of Corona. The heat generated by them bakes the mud bone dry. Seriously though-yes we do use fans for portions of the house-especially back baths- they never seem to get enough heat. Dehumidifiers are great for basements.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Jeepers I feel kinda mean. I make the GC install furnace or we don't come until it is and I keep the house 60 while we are there and 70 when we leave overnight and it is dry the next morning. We use a heater and fans for the garage and basements.


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish we could get the heat on here in my area. 

HVAC guys here say that the drywall dust is very hard on the interior coils and the bearings of the motor. The filters are not designed for the drywall dust and if a better filter is used, it could plug up and overheat the fan motor.
So we provide the heat and bill the GC for the fuel used


----------



## savant (Dec 15, 2007)

Dryrocker27, Your HVAC guys are dead-right on this one. A furncace Will fail a lot sooner if it sucks in drywall dust. Baseboard houses are o.k. and if a furnace return can be diverted to suck in cold, dry outdoor air, you can use it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

savant said:


> Dryrocker27, Your HVAC guys are dead-right on this one. A furncace Will fail a lot sooner if it sucks in drywall dust. Baseboard houses are o.k. and if a furnace return can be diverted to suck in cold, dry outdoor air, you can use it.


It seems we have very little dust when using the sander/vac. I sure hope it doesn't cause the HO trouble.
The Fostoria electric heater would be ideal for heating house temporarily. They'll heat a 2500 sq ft house with ease and dries the mud great because it so much drier than LP gas.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tim0282 said:


> Jeepers I feel kinda mean. I make the GC install furnace or we don't come until it is and I keep the house 60 while we are there and 70 when we leave overnight and it is dry the next morning. We use a heater and fans for the garage and basements.


x2 for me


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

How do you guys that finish the house at forty degrees keep from having your joints peak when they do turn the heat on? I am amazed...


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Tim0282. Service guys from the builders cover that crap when it happens around here. Everyones too cheap to give proper heating conditions so ...


----------



## GeordieTaper (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys, 1st time posting i'm in the UK been taping for 3 years now and had the Tape tech bazooka since then, i'm having the same problem and i'm wondering if it was ever resolved ? Also what is the bean you guys talk about i've been looking and my automatic taper and can't find anything that fits that description.


----------

